# SONY SMO F551 extern = Problem



## jacksons (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

versuche mein SMO-F551 extern zu nutzen, es wird nicht erkannt.
Intern funktioniert es.

Das SCSI-"Netz" besteht nur aus dem Adaptec 2940 UW, externes Metallgehäuse mit aktivem Widerstand und dem SONY SMO F551.
Verkabelung: externen Buchse des Kontrollers - Gehäuse.

DANK und Gruß
jacksons


----------



## PC Heini (4. Dezember 2007)

Und woher bekommt das Teil Strom? Ist die Kontrollerkarte richtig installiert? Was sagt der Gerätemanager?


----------



## jacksons (4. Dezember 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Und woher bekommt das Teil Strom? Ist die Kontrollerkarte richtig installiert? Was sagt der Gerätemanager?


Hallo, (warum PC Heini?)

DANKE für die schnelle Antwort.
Das externe Gehäuse wird direkt per Steckdose mit Strom versorgt.
Die Kontrollerkarte ist vermutlich "richtig" ninstalliert, da bei internem Betrieb
das MO angezeigt wird und auch funktioniert.
Der Gerätemanager sagt bei internem Betrieb - kein Konflikt - betriebsbereit,
bei externem Betrieb zeigt er nix an, TotalCommander ebenso nix...
DANKE und Gruß
jacksons


----------



## PC Heini (5. Dezember 2007)

Brauchts ev ne Software für das Gehäuse? Liegts ev auch am Datenkabel? Was ich weiss, können bis zu 7 Laufwerke angesprochen werden. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob Du am Laufwerk selbst noch was einstellen musst ( Jumpern ), damit der Kontroller weiss, welches Gerät Du ansteuern willst. Irgendwie muss man ja dem Kontroller mitteilen, was er machen soll. Habe SCSI nur noch vage in Erinnerung, desshalb kann ich keine konkreten Hinweise liefern.


----------



## olqs (5. Dezember 2007)

Ist der externe SCSI Strang terminiert?
Also hat das Gehäuse einen eigenen Scsi Terminator, der aktiviert ist, oder hast du den vorhandenen zweiten Steckplatz am Gehäuse einfach leergelassen?


----------



## jacksons (5. Dezember 2007)

Der externe SCSI-Gehäuse bietet die Möglichkeit der Terminierung - habe diese aber nicht benutzt - also die gleiche Terminierung wie im internen Gerauch und da funktioniert es ja.
Es gibt intern wie extern nur 2 SCSI Komponenten = Kontroller & MO.
Im Gehäuse ist nur ausgelegt zur Aufnahme eines SCSI-Geräts.
Das Kabel ist durchgeschleift beim Gehäuse und per aktivem (led leuchtet) Widerstand abgeschlossen.


----------



## PC Heini (5. Dezember 2007)

Verstehe es bitte nicht falsch; aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass Du von SCSI keine Ahnung hast. Dir geht es wie mir vor 25 Jahren. Daher weiss ich, dass das letzte Gerät im Glied terminiert werden muss. Auch extern. Dann muss es auch noch adressiert werden, mittels Jumper auf der Rückseite. Ich erwähne dies nur desshalb, weil Du bis jetzt noch nichts davon gesagt hast. Ist in etwa dasselbe wie IDE oder SATA. Dort haste auch Master/Slave pro Kanal. Bei SCSI wirds halt mit der Adressierung eingestellt. Kontroller hat Adresse 7, weil die höchste Adresse zuerst angesprochen wird. Und das ist nun mal der Kontroller. Geräte werden von0-6 adressiert. Wenn in der Zwischenzeit was geändert hat, dann möchte ich mich entschuldigen und lasse mich gerne belehren. Wenn das Gerät intern funktioniert und extern nicht, liegts wohl an den von mir genannten Punkten. Konsultiere auch mal Wikipedia. Dort steht ne menge über SCSI.
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du ne Erfolgsmeldung abgeben würdest.


----------



## jacksons (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

da habe ich mich vielleicht unglücklich ausgedrückt.

Das MO wurde extern terminiert (aktiver Terminator).
Hat intern wie extern die 0, Kontroller die 7.

Am Wochenende kommt ein Bekannter mit Hufeisen und Kleeblättern...

Danke Dir für Deine Bemühungen.


----------



## PC Heini (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja, SORRY, wegen meiner Vermutung. Jedoch tippe ich allmählich auf nen defekten Kontroller. ( Karte ) Habe mich auch schon 1Jahr lang mit nem SCSI Scanner rumgeschlagen, der immer verzerrte Bilder lieferte. Am Schluss wars nur die Kontrollerkarte. Aber eben, vor 25 Jahren. Heute wird sowas halt eben gleich vermutet. Desshalb auch meine Bemühung  in Sache Adressierung und Terminierung. Ist bei SCSI nämlich die wichtigste Sache. Der Rest läuft fast von alleine.

Poste doch bitte, was sich ergeben hat. Würde mich interessieren. 
Will auch noch dazulernen.


----------



## jacksons (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, Kontroller ist ok, da er ja intern prima funktioniert.
Interessanter weise klappt es extern auch nicht mit einem 2. Kontroller (ebenfalls 2940UW)
tja...
Bin, wie schon zu recht bemerkt kein SCSI-Spezialist- vielleicht bringt der Kollege die Wende- halte Dich auf dem laufenden.


----------

